# Lynn!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I met Lynn from the forum today - what a lovely lady, very chatty, very attractive and enjoying her life in Spain!!! We are very similar in our outlooks and our lives, kids, commuting husbands, both "ladies of leisure" etc..... 

Its always funny meeting someone you've chatted to on the internet, I'm always telling my kids that you shouldnt ever do that!!! But I'm glad we met today!!!! Lovely to meet you Lynn - you're a real person !!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I met Lynn from the forum today - what a lovely lady, very chatty, very attractive and enjoying her life in Spain!!! We are very similar in our outlooks and our lives, kids, commuting husbands, both "ladies of leisure" etc.....
> 
> Its always funny meeting someone you've chatted to on the internet, I'm always telling my kids that you shouldnt ever do that!!! But I'm glad we met today!!!! Lovely to meet you Lynn - you're a real person !!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh Jo! How lovely! We can start a mutual appreciation society if you like!!!
I really enjoyed chatting to you, and as you say, we do have a lot of common ground in terms of how are life is set out, and our views on things. I am really looking forward to getting to know you better.

And we know there are a few more out there in striking distance of us who I would love to meet with too if you're all up to it. Don't be shy! Nothing ventured, nothing gained as they say.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have met loads of people that I chat with on line.
Years ago I belonged to a chat room.. one of the first and to this day 14 of us meet up every year for a long weekend.. the room is now closed but we still all keep in touch.
Our next meet is hopefully in Spain at the end of May.

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have met loads of people that I chat with on line.
> Years ago I belonged to a chat room.. one of the first and to this day 14 of us meet up every year for a long weekend.. the room is now closed but we still all keep in touch.
> Our next meet is hopefully in Spain at the end of May.
> 
> Maiden



Make it Málaga and we'll be there!!!! 

I would love to meet up with more from here, maybe get the Madrid and those from "up north" down too!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Make it Málaga and we'll be there!!!!
> 
> I would love to meet up with more from here, maybe get the Madrid and those from "up north" down too!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Lol sorry Jo can't make it Malaga, we are using my daughters place and even putting up tents in the olive grove  I of course will have first pick of the beds lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Always enjoying people IRL. Met Xtreme a few months ago and we put the world to rights for an hour or two. Strange obsession with donkeys and I think he was missing them badly but a good fun evening and as I paid for his coffee he went very quiet about coffee-scrounging for a while on here. Need him back.


You and I have met a few times Steve - hence your coffee scrounging reputation LOL!!!!! I think you may have bought one once !!!!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Make it Málaga and we'll be there!!!!
> 
> I would love to meet up with more from here, maybe get the Madrid and those from "up north" down too!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Good idea, but it's not easy is it? It's a big country to get around and work and kids tend to get in the way...


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Why does it have to be down South? Why can't you suvverners come up here for a change. We don't bite!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Why does it have to be down South? Why can't you suvverners come up here for a change. We don't bite!



Cos its bloody cold up there lol!!!!!! Besides, I think a few of us down here are pretty much "single parents"!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Why does it have to be down South? Why can't you suvverners come up here for a change. We don't bite!


Madrid's half way!!

Anyway, it's shameful that some of you don't know the capital city of your adopted country!! LOL


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Madrid's half way!!
> 
> Anyway, it's shameful that some of you don't know the capital city of your adopted country!! LOL


Ahem - you're closer when you're in Bilbao!

And Jo - it's been 70 in the shade today hon!!

xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well during the summer we have been toying with the idea of visiting Madrid. As you say it is our adopted Capital and it ought to be seen!!! My son wants to have a ride on the Avi???????? Its a train of some sort??????? So if and when, we must get Tally down, maybe bring Lynn and Caz1 and anyone else who fancies a trip and a meet up - but we'll have the kids with us no doubt!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ahem - you're closer when you're in Bilbao!
> 
> And Jo - it's been 70 in the shade today hon!!
> 
> xxx


Yeah, but what about the Prado, Plaza Mayor, cinema in English, Cibeles, The Thyssen, Gran Via, Viva Madrid bar, Juan Carlos y Sofia, musicals, BOOKS IN ENGLISH!!etc etc


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well during the summer we have been toying with the idea of visiting Madrid. As you say it is our adopted Capital and it ought to be seen!!! My son wants to have a ride on the Avi???????? Its a train of some sort??????? So if and when, we must get Tally down, maybe bring Lynn and Caz1 and anyone else who fancies a trip and a meet up - but we'll have the kids with us no doubt!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


The AVE Jo. It's the Tren de Alta VElocidad. And I've heard that it's quick - and expensive But, apparently if you book early enough on the web the price comes down a lot.
Be careful of the temperature in July and August...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The AVE Jo. It's the Tren de Alta VElocidad. And I've heard that it's quick - and expensive But, apparently if you book early enough on the web the price comes down a lot.
> Be careful of the temperature in July and August...


I love the AVE! IMO it is the only way to go to Madrid. I dont like planes much, dont drive, and the coach which is supposed to take about 6 hours took my friend nearly 8 hours, and took another friend nearly nine! Mind you, it was at peak times in Semana Santa! But, yes I think you can get some reasonable deals online. I did a day trip to Madrid once, which was actually okay - well apart from getting up before dawn - on a cold January morning!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Ahem - you're closer when you're in Bilbao!
> 
> And Jo - it's been 70 in the shade today hon!!
> 
> xxx


When I'm in Bilbao I have to dedicate myself full time to my inlaws. You wouldn't want to come between me and my family, would you?? 

Seriously, *is* it closer than Madrid??


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> When I'm in Bilbao I have to dedicate myself full time to my inlaws. You wouldn't want to come between me and my family, would you??
> 
> Seriously, *is* it closer than Madrid??


Wouldn't want to do that PW!

Nah, my geography sucks - just looked on the map, about 580km to Madrid, 670km to Bilbao. But Madrid is motorway all the way - taking it easy it's about 5 hours, although a cousin does it regularly for business in around 4 hours. When we travelled down to Bilbao, we tend to head further south first - the coast road although beautiful adds too much time to the journey.

xxxx


----------

